# Unofficial E8400/E8500 E0 Overclocking Club



## dark2099 (Aug 30, 2008)

So I decided to make this club so that people with these chips and people interested in these chips can see what they are capable of.  Both Trt740 and I have an E8400 E0 that we both purchased from our local Microcenter for $149.99+tax(which in Chicago hurts).  I decided on doing unofficial since it is not done in any way related to or involved with TPU, of course if it were that would be great.    I will work on the lay out over time and feel free to give me tips on how to upgrade/change/etc.  Correct me if I am wrong about wPrime, haven't really used it but going to include it and try it myself.  Thanks to Shadowfold for doing the E7200 club which gave me the idea for this club.  

Max Stable OC
dark2099 E8400 - 4.5GHz 500x9 1.4125v
Boogah E8400 - 4.6GHz 512x9 1.422v
fitseries3 E8600 - 5.2GHz 520x10 1.440v

Max Unstable OC
dark2099 - 4.725GHz 525x9 1.5V

Fastest SuperPi 1M

Fastest SuperPi 32M

Fastest wPrime 1M

Fastest wPrime 32M


----------



## dark2099 (Aug 30, 2008)

Fiddling around.  1.25v in BIOS, 1.232v at idle and under load with load line calibration enabled.  







Here is after a couple minutes idle.


----------



## oli_ramsay (Aug 30, 2008)

Nice results!  I wish I had an E8600 to tinker with but I'm poor + I live in the UK, which isn't a good combo lol.  Wish I could get a nice new E0 e8400 but may have to wait a while to for the old stock to clear out first


----------



## dark2099 (Aug 31, 2008)

First Vantage run, about 800 less than my E8500 at 4.5GHz.  1.2 or 1.21v in BIOS.


----------



## dark2099 (Sep 6, 2008)

Vista may have been acting up so going to fiddle with XP for a bit, first run with the E8400 and 4850 at stock.


----------



## boogah (Sep 17, 2008)

Just got an E0 today had to update my bios to 0410 rampage for it to boot.

VID is 1.25 
lil higher than my old E8400 which was at 1.225 and was running 4.6 stable also before it died.

it will run 4.6 stable at 1.422 Vcore  idles at 31C 46C load under the duorb.  Might try it under water later.

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=418841


----------



## PaulieG (Sep 17, 2008)

I just ordered a new e8500 from ZZF. I'm really hoping it's an EO. They go through stock quickly, so I think it's possible!


----------



## boogah (Sep 17, 2008)

you should go to microcenter and pick and choose your CPU.


----------



## PaulieG (Sep 17, 2008)

boogah said:


> you should go to microcenter and pick and choose your CPU.



LOL, yeah the closest Microcenter is like 200 miles from here.


----------



## boogah (Sep 17, 2008)

o yah forgot none in your state.  They did an exchange on mine since my old one died the other day they just hand me a box and told me to swap it out.  Then i spent about 20 mins in their back room picking another E8400 and a Q6600.


----------



## PaulieG (Sep 17, 2008)

boogah said:


> o yah forgot none in your state.  They did an exchange on mine since my old one died the other day they just hand me a box and told me to swap it out.  Then i spent about 20 mins in their back room picking another E8400 and a Q6600.



I should have just asked one of you guys to grab one for me. Did you see any e8500 EO's?


----------



## boogah (Sep 17, 2008)

they have the E0 E8500 for 179.95

the E8400 were 149.95

they also got the Q9550 i think 299


----------



## PaulieG (Sep 17, 2008)

boogah said:


> they have the E0 E8500 for 179.95
> 
> the E8400 were 149.95
> 
> they also got the Q9550 i think 299





If I return my e8500 to ZZF, could you pick me up a 8500 EO if I sent you some cash?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 17, 2008)

e8600 E0 represent....


----------



## boogah (Sep 17, 2008)

yah that x 10 multiplier does it.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 17, 2008)

my board is in a good mood tonight so far......

4.6ghz with memory 1:1 @ 1840mhz on air


----------



## sno.lcn (Sep 22, 2008)

No e8600 E0?


----------



## PaulieG (Sep 22, 2008)

sno.lcn said:


> No e8600 E0?



All e8600's are EO.


----------



## sno.lcn (Sep 22, 2008)

Paulieg said:


> All e8600's are EO.



LOL I know, I mean the thread title only mentioned the e84 and e85


----------



## dark2099 (Sep 22, 2008)

Fitseries started the 8600 OC and Bench thread, so I figured I would do one just for the 8400 and 8500.


----------



## sno.lcn (Sep 22, 2008)

Good thinking.  I was just worried about the e86 feeling left out


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 22, 2008)

my highest OC yet............


----------



## sno.lcn (Sep 22, 2008)

You, sir, are a beast Fit


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 22, 2008)

hows that........


----------



## sno.lcn (Sep 22, 2008)

It's a little too fast don't you think?  It looks like you're about to blow some fets on your board man


----------



## dark2099 (Sep 22, 2008)

I've decided to add the E8600 into the fold of the club here, PMed Thermopylae_480 to edit the title.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 6, 2008)

nothing new for E0 owners?


----------



## dark2099 (Oct 6, 2008)

Don't have mine any more, but I will still maintain this, if I get a E8600, I will try again to have it added to the title.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 6, 2008)

dark you should trade that e85 to kursah. he wants a chip that runs cold and can do 4.5ghz stable. he'd probably love you forever if you did that.


----------

